
Ask HN: What happened to https://www.stockfighter.io/? - ainiriand
It seems that the ssl cert is expired and the domain is returning a 504 timeout.
======
gus_massa
See “We’re winding down Starfighter”
(twitter.com)[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415786)
(112 points, 163 days ago, 33 comments)

~~~
ainiriand
Thanks, I did the search using only 'Stockfighter' and I got no results.

